# freebsd server no network



## BardiaMGTGC (May 17, 2020)

I just bought a FreeBSD server for first time after awhile of using linux servers and I'm pretty new to it.
So I can ssh to the server itself but can't install any packages or even ping google or anything.
I can't get inxi doesn't work and /proc is empty so can't get any other info as well all I can get is freebsd-version which gives me 12.0-RELEASE.
Edit: So I found this thread https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...ng-google-com-but-able-to-ping-8-8-8-8.68133/
And I tested it and I have the same problem but I don't understand the thread itself and why the problem occurs.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 17, 2020)

FreeBSD does not generally use /proc but, if it's needed for a program that may have come from the Linux world or some use it for debugging, you need to mount it yourself. None of my servers or workstations uses /proc and it is not mounted.

Beyond that, we need far more information about your setup.


----------



## George (May 17, 2020)

If you can ssh into the server then you have network. Or am I missing something?


----------



## kpedersen (May 17, 2020)

Elazar said:


> If you can ssh into the server then you have network. Or am I missing something?



Yes, but it may not be able to resolve any outgoing addresses.

Does /etc/resolv.conf contain a list of nameservers?
Do you have a default route set up? (https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/network-routing.html)


----------



## BardiaMGTGC (May 18, 2020)

kpedersen said:


> Yes, but it may not be able to resolve any outgoing addresses.
> 
> Does /etc/resolv.conf contain a list of nameservers?
> Do you have a default route set up? (https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/network-routing.html)


I fixed it with that thread and in /etc/resolv.conf there wasn't anything.


----------



## Lamia (May 18, 2020)

As long as you now have Internet access, you can start installing pkgs and configuring the pkgs. You may also take a closer look at the rc.conf to enable/setup a gateway (default router) and a firewall (pf_enable - this will require you editing pf.conf).


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2020)

BardiaMGTGC said:


> all I can get is freebsd-version which gives me 12.0-RELEASE.


Now that your network is working  you can upgrade it, FreeBSD 12.0 is End-of-Life and not supported any more.


----------

